# Replacement headlight lenses?



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Ok I was looking for a headlight to replace my corroded and cracked one and came across this

https://www.bimmerjakes.com/en/audi...ight-headlamp-lens-cover-pair-audi-tt-8n.html

125US for a pair doesnt sound too bad. I also checked in the forum for similar lenses and there was only talk about having someone create the lenses in America but I don't think it went anywhere.

Anyone has seen these? Quality seems decent and they are also stamped with the AL logo... :idea:


----------



## Westy-TT180 (Mar 10, 2016)

I have these, bought and fitted a month ago.

They are perfect OE replacements and come with free sealant... [smiley=book2.gif] 

Quality is 100% and they are stamped with all the correct information on the top, the only thing they don't have is the Bosch text in the corner.

BUY THEM!!!

I have US spec reflectors in my lights btw


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Westy-TT180 said:


> BUY THEM!!!


   

So the story goes like this, I discovered a local ad where the left one was for sale ( I needed the right one) with the same pictures from the bimmer site. :roll: Quick detective work and discovered the US site. Meanwhile I called the guy in the ad who had bought both, he too said the fit was perfect.

Since shipping to Greece was only $14 I didn't wait a second longer #buynow :lol:


----------



## Westy-TT180 (Mar 10, 2016)

They actually come from Czech Republic, not the US!

As you can see from mine they transform the car and give it that factory fresh look! Headlight performance is amazing too, especially if you have xenons!


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Do they come with instructions ?


----------



## damien.wrl (Sep 20, 2009)

From the Czech Republic so no import duty and best offer??

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Original-He ... Sw71xZnr91

If you do do this let me know how it goes


----------



## Westy-TT180 (Mar 10, 2016)

You don't need instructions, it's so simple! Look here for headlight lense removal, Wak has it on his website. You'll need a hot air gun and patience!

Just order off the website, it's the same as eBay!

Yes NO import duty or taxes, they give you tracking number and if you choose the express they are here in a few days.

I've done this already as said, the lenses are 100% OE lenses.


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

Bugger, something else to save towards


----------



## Gleebag (Aug 10, 2017)

Awesome! Was actually looking to replace the entire units because they are so beat up, thanks for the post!


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Confirmed that they come from Czech republic - got an email invoice


----------



## Westy-TT180 (Mar 10, 2016)

silkman said:


> Confirmed that they come from Czech republic - got an email invoice


Did you not believe me?! :lol:


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Damn, they look good. More money being spent methinks :lol: ( the money I've spent on polishing kits could have bought me these already )


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Showing as out of stock on eBay at the mo


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

t'mill said:


> Showing as out of stock on eBay at the mo


Yes after my and westy's posts, probably everyone in the forum silently rushed to buy them!!! :lol: :lol:

TBH, to have brand new headlights for about 100quid is cheap as chips.

I should ask them for a commission.

EDIT: They look out of stock at the shop as well


----------



## Westy-TT180 (Mar 10, 2016)

silkman said:


> t'mill said:
> 
> 
> > Showing as out of stock on eBay at the mo
> ...


I kept quiet about them, it's not like they were difficult to find...outside the forum!! :lol:


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Westy-TT180 said:


> I kept quiet about them, it's not like they were difficult to find...outside the forum!! :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gleebag (Aug 10, 2017)

Ordered!


----------



## TheBlueStingray (Jun 9, 2015)

Wish I had seen this before I spent roughly £60 and a looot of hours refurbishing the original ones, that didn't even turn out perfect in the end... And I'm having problems with them fogging on the inside. :?

Maybe I'll buy a pair to have in stock once/if they are available again.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Fantastic...
Ordered 2 sets for good measure !

Grab 10% off = 789BMW


----------



## GeriatricGinger (Oct 7, 2017)

subscribed for future purchase..


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Arrived and they look amazing! Now time to fit them...

What I don't know is whether these are clearcoated for UV protection.


----------



## gerontius (Aug 27, 2016)

Great value - but out of stock again !


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Just answering so I can find this posting again


----------



## gerontius (Aug 27, 2016)

Apparently they're expecting more stock in a couple of weeks.


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

black9146 said:



> Just answering so I can find this posting again


Good idea!


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

gerontius said:


> Apparently they're expecting more stock in a couple of weeks.


Mine have arrived this morning... They do look absolutely spectacular!



Westy-TT180 said:


> They are perfect OE replacements and come with free sealant...


Unfortunately no free sealant with mine. :?

Just a heads up for anyone selecting the "Economy International Shipping": Purchased on 3rd October - so it really will be at least 2 weeks door to door even in Europe!
Still I don't have time to fit right now, so not a problem.


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

pcbbc said:


> Unfortunately no free sealant with mine. :?


Same here 

Serves me right for being a cheap bastard. Anyhow, I'm having the front bumper resprayed as well so I expect the bodyshop to do the fitting.


----------



## gerontius (Aug 27, 2016)

Hi Silkman - how is it in Athens ?
We've been to Mykonos and Naxos this year and people working there told us there was no work Oct-April & they're all 
off to Athens looking for work ! Sounds chaotic.......and a very insecure lifestyle.


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

gerontius said:


> Hi Silkman - how is it in Athens ?
> We've been to Mykonos and Naxos this year and people working there told us there was no work Oct-April & they're all
> off to Athens looking for work ! Sounds chaotic.......and a very insecure lifestyle.


Hey it's not as tragic as people tend to portray.

Tourist season is very seasonal in Greece. 
People in the tourism sector generally work from April-Oct (only in same places like Santorini or Athens its year round) and then they tend to take it easy for the winter or claim unemployment benefits :roll:

As everywhere, its the minimum wage people who have it worst.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Just noticed these are back in stock. A little more expensive than last time though  
Audi TT 8N - Headlight lens plastic covers

Still haven't got around to fitting mine.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

eBay advert has links for glue and clear foil cover for the lens ! Clearly clicked on to additional income

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

To replace the headlight "glue" you need something like this:

Butyl rubber sealant in cord form. Should cost around £5

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Butyl-Stri...d=1518466348&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=butyl+cord


----------



## gd23 (Oct 21, 2016)

Might need to give this a try


----------



## Smurfbud (Sep 9, 2010)

Before I go ahead and purchase a set of these, has anyone tried rubbing down and polishing their lens to good effect?

Utube vids seem to present a good result .....

cheers


----------



## Gixxer123 (Oct 27, 2011)

After the radio button transfer kit, this is another thing I am amazed you can get. Will be ordering a set once she is back from the body shop to go with the refreshed rear lights.

Can some one with later uk spec headlights post a picture so I can see the new shinny shinny lol


----------



## Horlixx (Aug 13, 2017)

Sold out again?? Im sure they only get 1 pair in stock at a time...


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Horlixx said:


> Sold out again?? Im sure they only get 1 pair in stock at a time...


A lot more than that, but it paid to get in quick.

My set are on their way.


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Smurfbud said:


> Before I go ahead and purchase a set of these, has anyone tried rubbing down and polishing their lens to good effect?
> 
> Utube vids seem to present a good result .....
> 
> cheers


What all these videos WON'T show is that after polishing the headlights, you need to clearcoat them with a decent UV resistant clearcoat varnish.

Otherwise they will fade and become worse than before in 1-3 months.

All automotive headlights have a clearcoat on them from the factory


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

9.99 a can, or less. 8)


----------



## BrianB (Apr 15, 2016)

silkman said:


> To replace the headlight "glue" you need something like this:
> 
> Butyl rubber sealant in cord form. Should cost around £5
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Butyl-Stri...d=1518466348&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=butyl+cord


When replacing the lenses I take it you remove all the old sealant and apply this, once the new lenses are in position do you have to use a heat gun to soften it some more and then just leave it to cool?
Thanks Brian.


----------



## BrianB (Apr 15, 2016)

BrianB said:


> silkman said:
> 
> 
> > To replace the headlight "glue" you need something like this:
> ...


Anyone done this recently and can provide some installation details, have the butyl strip just looking for some guidance when installing the new lenses.
Thanks.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

I done this recently and have over the years more often than I care to remember ha 
so what you can do is 'pack' the old sealant back into the channels.... then heat up ready for fitment.

or as I done.. removed the old (slowly but surely)
then heated up both parts and put back together.
then applied sealant.
job done and good as new.


----------



## BrianB (Apr 15, 2016)

jhoneyman said:


> I done this recently and have over the years more often than I care to remember ha
> so what you can do is 'pack' the old sealant back into the channels.... then heat up ready for fitment.
> 
> or as I done.. removed the old (slowly but surely)
> ...


Any specific heat gun to heat the parts up or just something off Amazon or ebay?


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

I used the oven.. works a treat.
low heat for 10 mins tops.


----------



## BrianB (Apr 15, 2016)

jhoneyman said:


> I used the oven.. works a treat.
> low heat for 10 mins tops.


Hmmm, not sure the other half will be best pleased with that but hey ho :?


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

BrianB said:


> jhoneyman said:
> 
> 
> > I used the oven.. works a treat.
> ...


Take it you haven't cleaned engine parts in the dishwasher yet either then?


----------



## BrianB (Apr 15, 2016)

ProjectMick said:


> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> > jhoneyman said:
> ...


More than my life's worth :?

If not using the oven will a hair dryer be hot enough to soften the sealant or does it need to be a heat gun?


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Hairdryer will work.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

While I was replacing my bumper (hit a flipping badger) finally got round to fitting my new lenses...








Makes the car look like new.


----------



## BrianB (Apr 15, 2016)

Looks really good, I need to do mine.
What method did you use, oven or heat gun?
Was there enough of the original sealant when fitting the new lenses or did you use some butyl sealant?


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

BrianB said:


> What method did you use, oven or heat gun?


B&Q paint stripping heat gun on about 40% heat.
The sealant, both old and new, is totally obnoxious stuff and sticks to everything.



> Was there enough of the original sealant when fitting the new lenses or did you use some butyl sealant?


I expect there would have been enough of the old stuff, but it's not particularly malleable once set, so you would presumably need to heat consistently to ensure good fit and seal. I am sure it would have been possible to reuse existing stuff (probably need oven method if doing this?), but I opted for new sealant. I scraped out as much of the old stuff as I could - heat to soften, then scrape out with largish flat blade screwdriver - then applied a new bead into grove using sealant gun.

First lens went together really easily, but with the second one I must not have mated the two halves together "square". So one corner end up proud and wouldn't then go home into the grove. Had to separate and retry. Not to bad with new sealant, but if using the old sealant you might have had more trouble at this point.

Did get a few sticky sealant finger prints on the outside of the lenses while assembling (careless), but it didn't damage the clear coat and will wipe of with isopropyl alcohol. But you might want to consider masking off the lenses, and/or have pleanty of rags to hand to wipe off any excess sealant. Having a second pair of hands available is also most useful.

A few weeks ago I gave both lenses a good few coats of uv resistant clear coat with the rattle can. Easier than doing this when assembled or on the car.

For removal of bumper the lower nut inside the wheel arch on each side is a total pain to get to. Make sure you have 10mm socket which is deep enough to accept the threaded bolt (at least 20mm) but also a small enough diameter extension bar to clear the intercooler.


----------



## BrianB (Apr 15, 2016)

pcbbc said:


> BrianB said:
> 
> 
> > What method did you use, oven or heat gun?
> ...


Thank you for the info, I have some butyl sealant that I think silkman linked to earlier in this thread that I will lay in the groove after removing as much of the original sealant.
I replaced my smic with a fmic so access to the bumper nuts is not too bad, just have to get on and do it now!!


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

BrianB said:


> I replaced my smic with a fmic so access to the bumper nuts is not too bad, just have to get on and do it now!!


Lucky you, you should find things a lot easier then. I was cursing the Audi design department for quite some time with that one.

Resprayed the lower grilles today, so front end refurb is now complete.


----------



## BrianB (Apr 15, 2016)

Took advantage of the hot weather this afternoon and bit the bullet and replaced my headlight lenses, just have to refit the bumper.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

BrianB said:


> Took advantage of the hot weather this afternoon and bit the bullet and replaced my headlight lenses, just have to refit the bumper.


Great job pal. Well done.


----------



## BrianB (Apr 15, 2016)

Thanks, I think the worst part of the job was getting as much of the old sealant off before applying the new.


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

Welcome to the club....


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

So the new lenses have clearcoat on them or not?

I probably first discovered the lens set (together with westty), bought it but haven't fitted them yet. Gonna go for a full respray.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

silkman said:


> So the new lenses have clearcoat on them or not?
> 
> I probably first discovered the lens set (together with westty), bought it but haven't fitted them yet. Gonna go for a full respray.


I don't think anyone ever established one way of the other for certain.

I took the opinion that a second coat would do no harm, whereas none would obviously be a disaster. So I took the plunge and spayed mine with a UV resistant acrylic clearcoat. Given my rattle can technique is not usually the best, I have to say I was extremely nervous! End result was not too bad, but I will say my final coat had to be quite thick in order to get a decent gloss finish. No idea if that is correct or not, but it was what worked for me.


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

pcbbc said:


> silkman said:
> 
> 
> > So the new lenses have clearcoat on them or not?
> ...


Thanks. So clearcoated they will be.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

silkman said:


> Thanks. So clearcoated they will be.


Okay - good luck! I am fairly sure a local paint shop would be able to clearcoat them at very minimal cost, if you don't fancy your chances with the old rattle can.

I have to say thanks for the heads-up with the original post. Seems I am not the only one who purchased early but delayed fitting until the weather improved. Glad I did that now, because price has gone up and supply seems to be a big issue.


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

To follow up on this, since we have discovered that most of light problems are apart from the lenses due to hazy lens reflector (the mirror) that over time loses its shine and light output is greatly diminished, I found a guy in poland who does recoat them for a very reasonable 20eur (90 pln) each.

Most importantly, he will send a newly mirrored lens for a bit higher amount to fit and reduce your downtime and you can send your old one back and get a refund. He also runs a youtube channel and more or less his website looks legit.

The answer to a difficult question can be often very easily had in a different language. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## mhuk01 (Apr 14, 2016)

silkman said:


> To follow up on this, since we have discovered that most of light problems are apart from the lenses due to hazy lens reflector (the mirror) that over time loses its shine and light output is greatly diminished, I found a guy in poland who does recoat them for a very reasonable 20eur (90 pln) each.
> 
> Most importantly, he will send a newly mirrored lens for a bit higher amount to fit and reduce your downtime and you can send your old one back and get a refund. He also runs a youtube channel and more or less his website looks legit.
> 
> The answer to a difficult question can be often very easily had in a different language. [smiley=book2.gif]


Hi,

Would you have a contact for this guy. My ex speaks Polish so no problems.


----------



## parlain444 (Nov 25, 2015)

Does anyone know where I can get a set of these lenses? I have looked at all the sources but it says they are all sold out. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

parlain444 said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a set of these lenses? I have looked at all the sources but it says they are all sold out. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks!


Have you actually contacted the guys in Prague?


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

mhuk01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would you have a contact for this guy. My ex speaks Polish so no problems.


I'm also interested, my lights are pretty poor for HID. My dad was Polish but never taught me the language, luckily my cousins wife is fluent if I need help.


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

This is the guy, however he never replied to my emails.
www.regeneracja-hc.com

He also runs a youtube channel with some english language videos.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoCmgW ... R25CA/feed


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

This Chinese company appears to be the source of many different manufacturers replica lenses. My guess, and it is just that, is that this is where all these replicas are being sourced from.

Pleaser note that I got my lenses from BMW Jakes when they first had them in. So I have not ordered from, nor do I have any connection with, Ningbo Auto Car Parts Co., Ltd. Just posting purely for information in case it is of use.


----------



## danski (Dec 17, 2009)

silkman said:


> This is the guy, however he never replied to my emails.
> http://www.regeneracja-hc.com
> 
> He also runs a youtube channel with some english language videos.
> ...


I knew my Saturday Polish school classes would come in handy one day! I sent the guy an email and he got back to me. It's a 2-3 day job to do a full headlight recondition and depending on the exchange rate it's about £45 per headlight plus carriage costs. I'm going to go back to him and ask about carriage. If anybody has any other questions then let me know.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

pcbbc said:


> This Chinese company appears to be the source of many different manufacturers replica lenses. My guess, and it is just that, is that this is where all these replicas are being sourced from.
> 
> Please note that I got my lenses from BMW Jakes when they first had them in. So I have not ordered from, nor do I have any connection with, Ningbo Auto Car Parts Co., Ltd. Just posting purely for information in case it is of use.


I found these also, which I think is the same company.
The 2010 date on the website was a bit of a worry and I didn't fancy buying direct from an unknown company in China either, so went no further.
http://www.oemxenonshop.com/Bosch-E46-P ... Xenon.html


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

pcbbc said:


> Ningbo Auto Car Parts Co., Ltd....


I've been racking my (slightly tired) brain as to where that sounds familiar from....
and...
Ning-Po was the ship in "You Only Live Twice".

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Daniela2 (Sep 5, 2018)

pcbbc said:


> This Chinese company appears to be the source of many different manufacturers replica lenses. My guess, and it is just that, is that this is where all these replicas are being sourced from.
> 
> Pleaser note that I got my lenses from BMW Jakes when they first had them in. So I have not ordered from, nor do I have any connection with, Ningbo Auto Car Parts Co., Ltd. Just posting purely for information in case it is of use.


I tried to mail the Chinese company from two different mail accounts yesterday, but I have not gotten any response.

Did anybody else try?


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

Daniela2 said:


> pcbbc said:
> 
> 
> > This Chinese company appears to be the source of many different manufacturers replica lenses. My guess, and it is just that, is that this is where all these replicas are being sourced from.
> ...


I tried a couple of days ago, like you, no response. Mac.


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

danski said:


> I sent the guy an email and he got back to me. It's a 2-3 day job to do a full headlight recondition and depending on the exchange rate it's about £45 per headlight plus carriage costs. I'm going to go back to him and ask about carriage. If anybody has any other questions then let me know.


I'm watching this with great interest, are you gonna be the forum guinea pig and use his services ?? I can see a few people on here with dull lighting following in your footsteps if he is as good as his word, myself included.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT-Dru (Sep 5, 2015)

Pukmeister said:


> I'm watching this with great interest, are you gonna be the forum guinea pig and use his services ?? I can see a few people on here with dull lighting following in your footsteps if he is as good as his word, myself included.


Me too
Including a spare pair of projectors that are tarnished.
Have got a pair of lenses on order from Bimmer Jakes, but no ETA :roll:


----------



## Essexblue (Dec 14, 2017)

As the lenses are so damn hard to buy is it possible to remove the lens clean it up inside the lens and put it back together again? Thank


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Essexblue said:


> As the lenses are so damn hard to buy is it possible to remove the lens clean it up inside the lens and put it back together again? Thank


Can do.

They weren't that hard to buy though.
Just ordered them and they arrived...!!


----------



## Essexblue (Dec 14, 2017)

Where can I order them as most seem to be out of stock


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Essexblue said:


> Where can I order them as most seem to be out of stock


Speak to the guys in Prague.

Obviously they are very popular and stock sells out quickly when they get more in, but that is where to get them from.


----------



## mk2zetec (Dec 27, 2015)

I have a mint nearly new drivers side one for sale.....


----------



## djscoventry (Jul 15, 2017)

danski said:


> silkman said:
> 
> 
> > This is the guy, however he never replied to my emails.
> ...


Did he ever get back to you on this? I'd be very keen on buying a reconditioned (black) set and sending mine to him in exchange.


----------



## Essexblue (Dec 14, 2017)

Is there a email or website for the guys in Prague?


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

[email protected]

Mac.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Essexblue said:


> Is there a email or website for the guys in Prague?


It at the start of this thread.... but here it is again:

https://www.bimmerjakes.com/en/home/52- ... currency=2


----------



## Essexblue (Dec 14, 2017)

Thanks David C, I had visited his site prior to posting but he currently has no stock


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Essexblue said:


> Thanks David C, I had visited his site prior to posting but he currently has no stock


Pop him an email.
They will get more in, but they sell out almost instantly!
So you can't hang about when they get them.


----------



## mumbles_8P (Apr 15, 2018)

Still waiting for mine! Been waiting since November :?


----------



## mjohnston (Aug 17, 2018)

mumbles_8P said:


> Still waiting for mine! Been waiting since November :?


Contacted him yesterday
Im added to his waiting list says it could be 2 months !
Sounds like they get them when they get them ?


----------



## Collin (May 20, 2018)

Has anyone already been able to order


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Collin said:


> Has anyone already been able to order


Many of us.
I got a set a year ago.


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

You have to be patient guys he only runs an order when he has enough pre- orders, I waited two months and a bit for mine.....but so worth it.....


----------



## mumbles_8P (Apr 15, 2018)

I spoke to him recently, my order is 4th in the queue. he doesn't have an ETA though so I guess will just all have to be patient


----------



## daemqn (Aug 21, 2019)

Westy-TT180 said:


> I have these, bought and fitted a month ago.
> 
> They are perfect OE replacements and come with free sealant... [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> ...


Very nice. I'm looking to change the lense. I can't find the right headlight (12 pins) and I bought one from UK (10 pins)
I'd like to replace the glass from the 10 pins one to the damage 12  A frankenlens !
You say wak has a tut, I can't find it.
Could you please show me the right direction ?
Thanks


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

daemqn said:


> Very nice. I'm looking to change the lense. I can't find the right headlight (12 pins) and I bought one from UK (10 pins)
> I'd like to replace the glass from the 10 pins one to the damage 12  A frankenlens !
> You say wak has a tut, I can't find it.
> Could you please show me the right direction ?
> Thanks


I understand your question is about how to remove the headlight lenses. First remove the 4 clips around them with flat screwdriver, then put the headlight in the oven 75C in FAN for 20 minutes. Go slowly around it and it must be unglued. I first tried mine at 50C and it wasnt enoiugh, 75 is perfect, but no more.

Repeat with the other lens, do the shitty (=bad) one first so you get the hang of it, its very easy.


----------



## daemqn (Aug 21, 2019)

Thanks very much Silkman, will let you know


----------



## rawlins (Nov 17, 2016)

Did any of you on the waiting list for these headlight lenses get anywhere? The listings seem to have gone now, and I didn't get a response to my message.


----------



## gazrawly (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm guessing as rawlins has had no reply, these have officially been discontinued?


----------

